# Any other ideas to help Leaky Gas? Help



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

I not sure if I suffer from Leaky Gas or IBS-D (or if they are really both the same thing). I consistently have foul smelling gas and nighttime gas leakage. I've tried low-fodmap diet along with other things.

Right now I'm taking Zinc, L-Glutamine, Quercetin and DGL Licorice Root. In addition to Align Probiotics and Gastrus by BioGaia Probiotic. But just nothing seems to help with my gas, odor, constant urgency, and always going to the bathroom non-stop. Not diarrhea but its formed but its like as soon as I get a bit of stool in my colon it wants to come out. So I'm going ALL DAY LONG ribbons of stool or small bits. The leaky gas is foul and its almost like the stool sticks to the sides of my intestines and when the gas passes over it it become stool smelling. When I go to the bathroom its only little bits at a time and like its just oozing down my intestines and colon until it decides to come out when it wants to.

I'm at wits end. Its stopped all forms of social interaction for me. I'm alone all the time and even Imodium doesn't have the same effect on me anymore. Its like it still comes out when it wants to. Imodium takes a day to work for me. So I have to prepare a day or two in advance to do anything.

Does anyone have any ideas? I'm desperate.


----------



## Uh_oh (Mar 13, 2018)

Have you tried Citrucel? Ive noticed ever since I started taking it, Ive had less moisture and the air purifier doesnt go off when I remain in the room. Its helping to keep things solid so there is less left behind to be offensive. Started with one tablespoon a day and working my way up to 3. Drinking plenty of water helps, as does cutting or drastically reducing caffeine. Im also on the low FODMAP diet and taking VSL #3 and Florastor daily, which reduced my overall volume of gas but didnt affect LG.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

I did try Citrucel but the tablets, not the powder. It made things worse. It increased my volume and amount of stool when I did have to go. So that wasn't beneficial for me. But again, it was the tablet. Funny...I found VSL #3 and Florastor to make my symptoms so much worse. I stopped them and Align seems to be the only probiotic that doesn't worsen things. I dont drink soda or coffee. Only caffeine I have is the small amount in iced black tea or unsweetened green tea that I drink...which I believe is pretty minimal.


----------



## BigSigh (Dec 17, 2012)

I have had the constant small bowel movements a long time ago. This is what I do.

Stop buying all of that extra stuff. Eat about half of a bunch of celery after breakfast and after lunch. get a good nights sleep.

Wake up at the same time every day and carve out some time to drink a pot of coffee.

I find that sleeping all night and then triggering a bowel movement with coffee keeps it to once a day, maybe twice.

Eventually, if not that next day, then soon, that celery will start making it through your system.

Don't eat or drink anything with high fructose corn syrup in it. It glues up your system.

All of that fiber will start cleaning out your system. You might still stink, but the bulk of that bad stuff will be out of your system every day.

i like celery now because it seams like the natural way, but i have used metamucel in the past.

Take a long hard look at your diet because the foul smell means you are cheating on your diet quite a bit, and all of those supplements won't help at all. Probiotics, etc.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

BigSigh said:


> I have had the constant small bowel movements a long time ago. This is what I do.
> 
> Stop buying all of that extra stuff. Eat about half of a bunch of celery after breakfast and after lunch. get a good nights sleep.
> 
> ...


I'm not cheating on my low-fodmap diet. I stick strictly to it. And I haven't had HFCS in years. I read labels everywhere and mostly cook at home.

So what you're saying is stop with all my supplements and just eat celery and drink coffee? I assume you mean decaf as caffeine isn't good for you?

I will admit I've never had luck with the probiotics. Only one I can tolerate is ALIGN really. But its like every gastro I talk to says probiotics and probiotics. I think its a farce cause 20 years ago no one was doing probiotics as heavily and it doesn't seem like IBS or leaky gas has stopped for anyone. Seems like its getting worse the world over.

I do try to maintain 8 hours of sleep a night. I could do better with being more consistent when I go to bed and when I wake up. I guess routine is key.


----------



## BigSigh (Dec 17, 2012)

i try to get at least 8 hours of sleep at night, and wake up at the same time everyday.

I drink a pot of caffeine coffee immediately upon waking up on an empty stomach. I drink one cup, wait ten minutes, drink another cup, wait ten minutes.

I think it gets through my system easier and faster on an empty stomach.

i hear you about the caffeine, but i haven't had results with decaf.

First time I went to the doctor he gave me muscle relaxants. I wish I could go back in time on that one.

I am not up on the fodmap diet. the best meal i have figured out is a slice of cheese, a can of tun mixed with a tablespoon of olive oil, maybe a slice of apple, and a bunch of celery.

i can get really serious about it for a while, but starving my brain of carbs isn't a forever thing yet for me.

celery is insoluble fiber, meaning no gas. soluble fiber causes gas. stuff like grains, the inside part of apples, oatmeal, the good stuff basically, causes gas, from what i understand.

one supplement i found that works is devrom. it works on the smell protein makes, and i have noticed a difference. people with colostomy's use it. i get it from a company named Parthenon.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

I've never heard of DEVROM. I just looked it up and its pretty widely available where I am. Looks like it comes in pills or chewable tablets. Do you have a preference? At least it would be a start in reducing odor if it really works.


----------



## BigSigh (Dec 17, 2012)

I use the pills. It seams to me like they might last further into your system than losing the effect in your mouth when you chew them.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

BigSigh said:


> I use the pills. It seams to me like they might last further into your system than losing the effect in your mouth when you chew them.


I'll order some and see if they are effective.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

BigSigh said:


> I use the pills. It seams to me like they might last further into your system than losing the effect in your mouth when you chew them.


Well I got my first bottle of DEVROM capsules. I'll see how they help. Kinda of confused on the dosing amount. How many capsules a day are effective for you?


----------



## BigSigh (Dec 17, 2012)

I use 2 before a meal if i want them to cover that meal for me, but honestly I don't know.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Well I've been taking one a day. Usually in the afternoons and I have to say I'm super impressed. Its not only cut down on the gas but definitely the foul smell. I'm super impressed with this product. Lets just hope it continues to work.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Try seeing a physical therapist. Two of our members had made progress in identifying their muscle problems, whether it was the sphincter or pelvic floor.


----------

